# Two Methods Of Attaching Looped Tubes On 2 Style Slingshots



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

These videos show how I attach my 1745 tubes to two of the slingshots I own, both have different attachment methods.

First vid.. attaching to my fixed tube dangkung






Second vid attaching to my slotted slingshot... J-ant from wingshooter

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OumB3AHAWCo

Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job on the vids LGD.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i especially like the dankung attachment, nice vid LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I use that method on my Wingshooter Hunter, What length are you cutting your tubes, LGD?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> I use that method on my Wingshooter Hunter, What length are you cutting your tubes, LGD?


Approx 22" that gives me 1" (.5 of each end for the pouch) and wiggle room for fork attachment


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great! I appreciate it


----------

